# SARMS - liquid v capsule



## mickc1965 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have noticed on a couple of other forums (from across the pond) that they state that you cannot get 'proper' SARMs in capsule form as these are only available from research labs and the SARMs have to be suspended in liquid and if they are in capsule form then they are fake and probably are filled with banned Pro-hormones. Then they mention suppliers (sponsors!!) who coincidentally only sell liquid versions.

Is there any truth in this or is it purely a marketing ploy?


----------



## mickc1965 (Jan 18, 2016)

No opinions?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I read cap are better because there is no additiv and liquid is more damaged with stomac. Plus liquid taste like s**t. I got 2 bottles of mk677 I dont use because of this, i'm waiting to order it in caps


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

According to that other forum from across the pond, the only SARMs that work are those in liquid form and sold exclusively by a store that sponsors their site. Maybe a divergence happened in the evolution of mankind, but the capsule form of SARMs seem to affect **** Sapiens Europeanunionensis yet do nothing for **** Sapiens Estadosunidosiensis. I doubt anyone would try to provide false information on the internet merely to sell something.

Not sure how SARMs affect Bosnians. Bosnia cannot into EU.


----------

